# Begonia amphioxus available on Ebay



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought I would let you guys know there is a B. amphioxus available as "buy it now" for a reasonable price ($8.99) on PJ's violet store on ebay right now. They also have some other interesting begonias.

Begonia Amphioxus Plant in 4 inch Pot | eBay


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Killer deal...thanks for the heads up


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that didn't last long lol


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

There are 3 more on the PJ's violet site as "Buy it Now".

Begonia Amphioxus Plant in 4 inch Pot | eBay


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

The one I got was huge for an amphioxus (clearly they know how to grow them better than I do...). It got a little irritated from the shipping (pretty delicate plant - no way around it, especially at this size) and dropped some leaves. But it has settled down and throwing out new leaves now. Really a tremendous deal compared to the usually available very small specimens that go for 3x the price of this person's offerings.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, mine was a little beat up too, but like your's it has settled in nicely. Its just a fragile plant. You have to expect a little carnage. Mine was about 10" high with lots of branches.


----------

